

Certificate Authority implemented in Ruby - squanderingtime
https://github.com/cchandler/certificate_authority

======
zdw
Nice. Running your own CA is a great way to enhance internal security, and the
existing shell/make/perl scripts to do it tend to be pretty limited in their
functionality.

~~~
squanderingtime
That was a large motivation behind this. I think a slightly larger problem
then their lack of functionality is their arcane-at-best documentation. I'm
trying to make the whole standard more approachable in general.

------
wladimir
Nice, now everyone can run their own CA. That's good for Honest Achmed and his
cousins :)

<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=647959>

